# [SOLVED] Can a dvi to hdmi function as a hdmi to dvi?



## Little_ (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,
I was just wondering if an dvi to hdmi cable function as a hdmi to dvi? Because i want to plug my Playstation 3 to my desktop monitor.
Thanks,
Little_


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Can a dvi to hdmi function as a hdmi to dvi?*

Welcome Little_

I believe you can, yes...

If you mean one of these things HDMI to DVI-D / Vice-versa


----------



## Little_ (Apr 16, 2012)

Stephen Bowles said:


> Welcome Little_
> 
> I believe you can, yes...
> 
> If you mean one of these things  HDMI to DVI-D / Vice-versa


No i mean i have a cable thats a dvi to hdmi cable. And i was just wondering if it could function as a hdmi to dvi (the other way)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can a dvi to hdmi function as a hdmi to dvi?*

The cable will work both ways.


----------



## Little_ (Apr 16, 2012)

Tyree said:


> The cable will work both ways.


Thanks tried it out and it worked!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

